

Twitter to Surpass Yahoo in U.S. Display Ad Revenue - andrewdon
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/25/twitter-to-surpass-yahoo-in-u-s-display-ad-revenue-emarketer-says/?mod=WSJBlog

======
sjbase
I can't decide whether to take this as good news for Twitter or bad news for
Yahoo...

Also, what this article doesn't mention is that display ads are only ~12% of
Yahoo's revenue. I'm guessing they are a more meaningful part of Twitter's
revenue. Not really an apples-to-apples comparison.

Reference for stat above:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2014/07/16/yah...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2014/07/16/yahoo-
earnings-display-ad-revenues-disappointing-but-mobile-and-video-platform-
gains-traction/)

